# Equest Pramox or Equest - Advice on wormers



## Olivia16 (3 July 2012)

Should I give Equest or Equest pramox in the summer??
I gave Ben Equest Pramox in the spring.
I've heard Equest should be given in summer and winter and equest pramox in spring and autum. Not sure though

Anyone known which one to use for this time of year or any other wormers apart from these two ??

Thank you


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 July 2012)

You shouldnt need Pramox at this time of year as the extra thing it has above Equest is the tapewormer, and that is given spring and autumn as its the start and end of the best time to 'get' the tapeworms. 

So if your worming programme is currently focused on moxidectin (the roundworm ingredient in both Pramox and Equest), you would be using Equest in the summer. 

dont forget tho to rotate onto other wormer active ingredient periodically to avoid resistance (and ideally worm count before worming at this time of year, you need to hit the encysted roundworms at least once a year but you did that and the tapes in autumn and spring so really would be worm counting this time before worming again with the same ingredient when you are only going to be worming for worms which are picked up by the counts so you might not need to worm at all)

Edited to add, if you do need to worm for roundworms after a worm count, and you have used Equest/Pramox for a while, then you would be looking at ivermectin based wormers to switch to for the next cycle, these include wormers like:
Eraquell 
Noromectin
Eqvalan
Vectin Gel 
nb dont get ones which are 'Duo' after the name as they will also tackle stuff you did in autumn/spring and which you dont need at this time of year

the above applies assuming horse is not pregnant (there are gentler wormers for in foal mares)
Eqvalan

NB shops that sell wormers have qualified people to advise you (altho it can be garbage in garbage out, Ive had some rubbish info from some of them so best to get as gennd up as you can yourself, these links are good
whats in each wormer
http://www.wormers-direct.co.uk/brands.html
types of worms and active ingredients to use on each
http://www.wormers-direct.co.uk/typesofworms/redworms.html


----------



## Olivia16 (4 July 2012)

Thank you for your reply.
Can I use Equest now for the summer or should I use a different wormer all together??


----------



## Tinks81 (4 July 2012)

how about doing a worm count which is cheaper and saves putting chemicals into your horse/pony which are unnecessary xx


----------



## PennyJ (4 July 2012)

Plain Equest is the wormer to use now.


----------



## L&M (4 July 2012)

Equest (green box) summer and winter

Pramox (blue box) spring and autumn (tapeworm)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 July 2012)

Olivia16 said:



			Thank you for your reply.
Can I use Equest now for the summer or should I use a different wormer all together??



Click to expand...

If you've been using Equest for more than a year you should be thinking about swapping for a year to the product that contain the other effective active ingredients against the main types of worms, to avoid resistance build up to these ingredients (when you worm, if a few worms survive, they will be resistant to that wormer in future so unless you periodically hit them with something different, eventually all those multiplying resistant worms will be dominant and your wormer will be ineffective). (worm count would be better than either at this time of year tho...)

So if you have been using the same wormers a while, and you do want to worm not worm count, then you need a wormer containing Ivermectin, one of the following brands:
Eraquell 
Noromectin
Eqvalan
Vectin Gel 

The same applies to  tapeworming when you come to the autumn (altho here again, it would be better to test first and only worm if needed - for tapeworm this means the ELISA blood test your vet can do for you)
So if you do need a tapewormer and you have been using Pramox for over a year, you should switch to one containing Pyrantel Embonate, one of the following brands
Pyratape P paste
Strong ID granules or paste

After a year you can move back to the Equest/Pramox for a year and then switch again.


----------



## Olivia16 (4 July 2012)

Thank you all for your replies


----------

